# Importing data from Movescount to Garmin Connect



## anto1980

Hi all!
Is there a fast method to import all my moves from MC to GC?


----------



## HIKESOLO

Fastest Way - get a sporttracks.mobi subscription (45 day free trial) and connect Movescount within the settings. You can then use a site like Tapiriik (https://tapiriik.com/) to copy all moves from Sporttracks to Garmin Connect. Make sure when you connect Movescount to sporttracks that you select to import entire history.

https://sporttracks.mobi/signup

Cheapest Way - don't buy a Garmin, haha


----------



## tommy_h1

i used this one: MXActivityMover - App at Movescount.com


----------



## HIKESOLO

tommy_h1 said:


> i used this one: MXActivityMover - App at Movescount.com


That goes in the reverse direction. Yes, if you are trying to get from Garmin Connect INTO Movescount, MXActivityMover is the best one. It's a lot tougher to get out of Movescount and into Garmin Connect however, short of downloading the tcx file from Movescount and individually doing them in Garmin. The method I described above is the fastest way I've found to do it quickly and in bulk.


----------



## anto1980

I have a Sporttracks account from 2013. It asks me to renew the subscription but I don't see the possibility to get a free trial... I tried from Strava (MC exports my Moves to Strava) to GC but probably is possible only viceversa...


EatPlayLift said:


> Fastest Way - get a sporttracks.mobi subscription (45 day free trial) and connect Movescount within the settings. You can then use a site like Tapiriik (https://tapiriik.com/) to copy all moves from Sporttracks to Garmin Connect. Make sure when you connect Movescount to sporttracks that you select to import entire history.
> 
> https://sporttracks.mobi/signup
> 
> Cheapest Way - don't buy a Garmin, haha


----------



## HIKESOLO

Just log out of your sporttracks account. After that go to the link I posted and sign up for a free trial with a different email address. 

If ALL of your Suunto moves are in Strava, then just use the tapiriik.com site. Connect both you Strava and Garmin Connect accounts, and adjust the settings for it to go FROM Strava TO Garmin Connect. It should work just fine.


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

speed graph is wrong when using Movescount to garmin connect with sporttracks.mobi and tapiriik, does anybody know better way to move from suunto to garmin??


----------



## slashas

If you are on iOS use RunGap, I am sharing my workouts to multiple services, GC included.


----------



## RobMontgomery

Yes, I've also moved to rungap, and it's super easy and works awesome. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

Does it sync descriptions also??


----------



## WatchFreak_71

Is there a way to sync POI's and Routes from MovesCount to Garmin Connect? I have plenty of useful POI's and Routes on my MovesCount account, and I don't want to re-create them manually on Garmin web service.

EDIT: Did some googling and found this solution to import MovesCount routes to Garmin:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Garmin/comments/69krmw

Still not sure if POI's can be imported also....


----------



## WatchFreak_71

WatchFreak_71 said:


> Still not sure if POI's can be imported also....


In MovesCount, it seems not to be possible to export POI's to file. Only Routes can be exported. :-(


----------

